# All Breed Dog show in PA



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is an all breed event on Sunday August 12th. 

The dog show from last April from Harrisburg PA was on Animal Planet last weekend and looked interesting to me. I have never been to one of these kinds of events so I am going up next week Sunday to check out the next show from there...... and to see all the Goldens in this event.


August Dog Show -- Harrisburg Kennel Club


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The shows in Harrisburg usually attract a lot of people. You have New York to the east, New England to the north, and Baltimore/Washington to the south. There is a huge crowd to draw upon. Harrisburg is one of the few places that actually charges admission. Most shows pretend it a parking fee.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I did see they charge $5.00 for parking and $5.00 per person to enter the building. I guess I had better go kind of early if I want a good seat.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> I did see they charge $5.00 for parking and $5.00 per person to enter the building. I guess I had better go kind of early if I want a good seat.


If you want a good seat, you better bring your own chair!  The rings a usually huge, because it is a big facility. There should be plenty of room.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

SHOOT! I missed that on Animal Planet last week?? A friend of ours daughter won I think with a German Shepard - not sure what title - remember him telling us about her getting stuck in the snow storm on the turnpike and sitting there for about 12 hours.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The televised show is usually in the spring I think. They have a cluster of shows around Mother's Day.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

The televised show is in the spring .... mid April. The farm complex has seating available in the form of metal chairs connected to one another all along ringsdie. I really do not think they will let you in with a chair (plenty of seating available). I have been attending the Harrisburg shows (both spring and summer) for years. I will also be there all three days next weekend with my red bitch Rascal...see you there!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sue did you go?

I was there and for someone who has never been there before that was interesting. 
I am poor on my knowledge of breeds of dogs, what breed was that black dog that one best in show from the sporting group?

This is not a great picture but here was the winner of the Golden Retrievers....


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Rob,

I went to Saturday's show only. I had my red bitch entered all 3 days but after talking to a few people I was advised that Sunday' judge would not like my girl so I stayed home.

Winners Dog belongs to a good friend of mine Pam Stirling. It's a home bred boy of hers and this finished him...so now he can add CHAMPION in front of his name.

The Best of Breed winner belongs to professional handler and breeder, Kelly Shuffelbottom (lady in pink). She is a cute little bitch but never seems to do anything in Group.

Best of Opposite Sex was JB which is the father of my upcoming "Bear" litter.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

She is a cute little bitch! Saw her at the Sandlapper Golden Specialty in spring and liked her. Bitches usually just don't do as well in the group ring as the dogs do.


----------

